# Sad day



## Wendy (Sep 7, 2016)

We had to put our old lady to sleep this morning. Itchy had been dealing with a thyroid issue for a few years now and we finally reached the point where medication no longer helped her. She was 16 years old yesterday and we've had her since 6 weeks old. Lots of tears.....we miss our baby girl.


----------



## troy (Sep 7, 2016)

She lived a good life!!! She's in kitty heaven or possibly now your guardian angel...


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 7, 2016)

i'm very sorry


----------



## Justin (Sep 7, 2016)

Been there many times it is tough...but you gave her a good life


----------



## Heather (Sep 7, 2016)

Oh! I'm so sorry, Wendy. I know she sure had an amazing life with you though! Hugs to you and your family!!


----------



## My Green Pets (Sep 7, 2016)

16 years is a good long run. Sorry that she's gone.


----------



## Migrant13 (Sep 7, 2016)

Hang in there. At least she had 16 great years with you.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 7, 2016)

What a beautiful friend! And she was lucky to have you as hers.


----------



## Lanmark (Sep 7, 2016)

I'm so sorry. I know how hard it is, but that doesn't make it any easier for you.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 7, 2016)

Sorry for your loss. All cats go to heaven.


----------



## abax (Sep 7, 2016)

Oh hell, I knew what happened the minute I saw the thread title. I really liked that Itchy and am so sorry to
see her go, however, you did the kind, humane thing
under the circumstances. If not for your love and good
care, she would have been gone long ago. RIP Itchy.


----------



## Ray (Sep 8, 2016)

Yeah, it's tough losing a family member, and as sad as it is, I agree that you did the right thing.


----------



## Wendy (Sep 8, 2016)

Thank you everyone. We knew she was wearing out but as you know, that doesn't make it easier. Our cats are like our kids....just furry ones. She's being cremated and coming back home.


----------



## John M (Sep 8, 2016)

Oh, I am so sorry, Wendy. I know you loved her very much. Things will be very different with her gone; but, as has been said already, I know she had a really good life being your "little girl". She won the kitty lottery when she came to live with you. Not many animals get to have such a good life. She was lucky and despite her being a bit shy, I know that she had to feel comfortable and secure and content, her whole life with you.


----------



## Stone (Sep 8, 2016)

I know exactly where you are now Wendy. I lost my old boy a few weeks ago. We took him to the vet because he didn't seem his usual self. The Vet said his kidneys had completely shut down and he's in incredible pain.

We could not even bring him back home. He's little head was in my hands as he died. ''Bye boy'' were the last words he heard. I'm tearing up just thinking about it. I held him in my arms all the way home. I was a complete wreck. We all were. He was by my side every day for 13 years.

Hang in there. Things will get better every day!
And Please get a kitten to fill the emptiness as soon as possible.

Miso's last day




Our new boy Ollie


----------



## abax (Sep 8, 2016)

Hello pretty pussycat! Stone, I agree on getting another
young'un as soon as you can. The grief is still there, but
a lil un makes the sadness a little easier.


----------



## John M (Sep 9, 2016)

Ah Mike, now I can't see the computer screen because my eyes are filling with tears. Wendy's loss and yours with Miso reminds me of course of many special pets that I've had to say goodbye to over the years. It's true that some were more special than others. Some pets you really bond with and it's hard to imagine life without them; but, we are forced to deal with that reality, eventually. I'll never be without companion animals; but, that does mean I'm going to experience more devastating heart-ache, yet to come. Still, having them in my life makes life so much more worth the effort and joyful. I'm sorry for your loss of Miso. It seems that you didn't really get much notice of his end; so, you must've really been taken by surprise and ended up a bit shell-shocked. That must've been hard. My condolences. But, it's great for you and for Ollie, that you brought him into your life. There's always plenty of deserving animals that need a home with a loving family. Lucky Ollie!


----------



## Wendy (Sep 9, 2016)

Mike I'm so sorry to hear about Miso. He was such a beautiful boy. 

As far as getting a kitten....if you check out my 'more kittens' thread you'll see three babies that were dumped in our yard. A local no-kill cat rescue lent us live traps; we caught them and the rescue picked them up. We've decided to adopt the orange one once he's socialized and neutered. His name is Sanchez and we pick him up in three weeks.


----------



## abax (Sep 10, 2016)

Time to find Gregory's old kitty carrier. I'm very relieved about the
feral kittens finding a good place to go. Good on you Wendy!


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 10, 2016)

Very sorry to hear. 
I'd adopted a border collie, at 11 he got cancer and treatment didn't work. On his last day I took him for walk late winter along the Erie barge canal, and he wanted to go swimming... It was mostly iced over. He was cremated with a frisbee and tennis ball, and he rests underneath a cedar tree next to where my father, grandparents and other uffords rest (don't tell the human cemetery caretakers). He was like the son I'll never have and I don't really want more pets, too much work and too hard to leave behind

 I'm glad that you have more friends to take her place; always remember the life, not the end


----------

